# Some questions because I am frustrated



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

*
Notelease no one tell me visit CIC web site 
I read that i can apply for permanent residence after study
I spoke with immigration lawyer also told me that
Part of the message:



There are options for applying for permanent resident status after graduating from a Canadian public post-secondary institution. Would you like to discuss these options in detail? Please note that we charge $250 CAD for a consultation.

Click to expand...

until now this is good 
+
I visited several sites for the Canadian provinces
Which have programs for the migration of students 
But on the other side:
iread in CIC web site:
I must prove i will back to my country after the end of the study
+
I heard a lot of frustrating Replies:



You're still not getting it. You can only work if the course requires it, then it is only for a maximum of 3 years OR and it is required as part of the course. Example you have to work for 3 months as part of the curriculum, then that is all you can work! You have to have a work visa, and you can't apply for it while living here. Secondly a student VISA does not allow you to work, it allows you to STUDY, unless it's part of the course.
Now read this, you may find that Canada is not the bed of roses you think it is. There are plenty of other articles if you want them.
http://http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/...n_2293003.html

Click to expand...

and racist Replies:



there are company's in western canada bringing in cheap foreign workers doing ****ty work that don't have the skills or knowledge to do the task they are sent out to do, so my suggestion unless your American stay wherever the **** your at and leave Canadian jobs to Canadians.

Click to expand...

+
I have another problem
We 3 will go to study:
me - my mother - my sister
Younger brothers would go with their mother
( study visa first)
But the problem is that I want them to complete their secondary education
In Canada
And not with us enough money to spend on secondary education
So I want to know if there are secondary schools free or cheap
Or belonging to religious communities
+
If I went to a two-year study
Do I have to prove to me living expenses for a period of two years ($ 20,000 thousand)
Or can prove one year
And the other year can be prove later
+
I want to know if it was $ 250 to consult a lawyer a good amount
I begun thinking about the use of immigration lawyer

I have still a lot of questions
I'll write it later
Because I'm currently busy










*


----------



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

*any answers?*


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I guess not


----------



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

*
no one reply!
thats good point, anyway 
there is hope
*


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking at all of your posts it becomes obvious that actually you don't really care which country you go to as long as you can somehow get student visas for yourself and all your family to get out of Egypt.
It just dosn't work like that no matter which country you go to.
The way you are trying to go about things will just ring alarm bells at any immigration department who will realise that actually you have no intention of leaving the country once you have finished studying, if in fact you ever do study.
You simply cannot expect any country to accept, you, your mother your sister and your brothers all at once on student visas. 
While I sympathise will the terrible problems Egypt has, you have to be realistic and accept that you are going about things entirely the wrong way.


----------



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yes, I admit
I searched in many countries
Norway - Australia - New Zealand
But I can not find hope in these countries
Such as Norway:I asked at the Norwegian Embassy
They told me
That is not a problem me and my family can apply for a visa to study
They were nice with me
But I'm canceled Norway from the list for many reasons
Most important: They have no short study for one or two years
+ There are no programs for Migration
----------------------------------------
As well as I canceled Australia and New Zealand
For many reasons
as the migration programs for students is not clear
Therefore
My only hope now is to Canada
so itrying
----------------------------------*
*



The way you are trying to go about things will just ring alarm bells at any immigration department who will realise that actually you have no intention of leaving the country once you have finished studying, if in fact you ever do study.

Click to expand...

This is illogical thing
How Canada offers migration programs for students
At the same time
I have to go back to home after study!!!
+
we leave the apartment and a piece of land in egypt
As proof that there are ties to the homeland*


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Being an international student in Canada is expensive. I was astonished about the price of high school! I don't remember the numbers exactly, but it was about $12,000/year I think! Higher education (college, university) is much more expensive. Tuition, books, fees, housing and food costs me about $22,000 for my son, and he's a permanent resident (so more expensive if you are an international student).

First you will have to go through the Student visa, do well as a student and graduate. Afterwards, you might be able to get a work permit for 3 years. Within those 3 years, you need to have at least 1 year a fulltime job that is a Professional Job (look at the NOC, jobs with skill type A), a Managerial job (NOC type 0) or a technical job/skilled trade (NOC type B). So you need to pick your study wise, or you will not be able to land such a job. Even is you made a good choice, it's not always easy. A friend is in such a situation. She was the brightest student of her class, but so far she could only find part time jobs, contract jobs, all at a lower level than what is required to become a Permanent Resident. I hope she will be able to find a qualifying job, or she will have to leave the country and return to her home country.


----------



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

*



Being an international student in Canada is expensive. I was astonished about the price of high school! I don't remember the numbers exactly, but it was about $12,000/year I think! Higher education (college, university) is much more expensive. Tuition, books, fees, housing and food costs me about $22,000 for my son, and he's a permanent resident (so more expensive if you are an international student).

Click to expand...

Yes, I read that
High school really a problem (If only i can find a solution)




First you will have to go through the Student visa, do well as a student and graduate. Afterwards, you might be able to get a work permit for 3 years. Within those 3 years, you need to have at least 1 year a fulltime job that is a Professional Job (look at the NOC, jobs with skill type A), a Managerial job (NOC type 0) or a technical job/skilled trade (NOC type B). So you need to pick your study wise, or you will not be able to land such a job. Even is you made a good choice, it's not always easy. A friend is in such a situation. She was the brightest student of her class, but so far she could only find part time jobs, contract jobs, all at a lower level than what is required to become a Permanent Resident. I hope she will be able to find a qualifying job, or she will have to leave the country and return to her home country.

Click to expand...

Finding a job is another problem

*


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

To the OP,

Yes Canada is the easiest place for students to migrate, simply because there are immigration programs running as of now, that will grant you Provincial PR if you complete a two year post-secondary study program ... You can gather a lot more clarification by going through Provincial Nominee Program of Manitoba and Saskatchewan .. these two states do offer such Immigration opportunity as of now.

You have to bear the tuition fee by yourself through either funding from your own country or loaning from somewhere else ... But if u are hard working then can earn a decent living (excluding tuition fee) by working various student jobs.

Bringing your family as a student is not very bright idea .. as once you get PR for youself, yuo can always bring them later on.


----------



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

> To the OP,
> 
> Yes Canada is the easiest place for students to migrate, simply because there are immigration programs running as of now, that will grant you Provincial PR if you complete a two year post-secondary study program ... You can gather a lot more clarification by going through Provincial Nominee Program of Manitoba and Saskatchewan .. these two states do offer such Immigration opportunity as of now.
> 
> ...


*
thanks for reply but i can't bring my family
i can bring wife and childrens if i have
but
ican't bring my mother and brothers and sisters
+
many people told me Student visa does not allow me to work
+
Should the Study 2 or 3 years?
what about 1 year?
*


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rtkwar said:


> *
> thanks for reply bit i can't bring my family
> i can bring wife and childrens if i have
> but
> ...


You can, but the whole process will be a lot more complicated then ... and may be refused as well..

The best is, you go first, secure your own visa, once you are there in the country, say after you settle down in and around 4/5 months ... then try for your family... 

But if you want to lodge such a Full Family application in Student Visa category, then lots of issues will arise such as who will provide for them etc etc .. !

As a student you can work only for 20 hours per week.


----------



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

*
no any chance fo inestment 200000 cad in canada for get resdince at least !!!

*


----------

